# Favorite wet suit?



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

Whats your favorite color wetsuit?

I love the wetsuits so much, that I sometimes find myself just wearing them as outfits. My favs are the striped and the pink!

Here's a pic of all the wetsuits!


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 13, 2015)

Blue is normally my favourite colour, but I like how well red and black go together, so my favourite is the red wetsuit.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the white and striped personally. The white is cute because it has a little crown on it


----------



## tumut (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the orange, red, and white ones. But orange is my favorite.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe it's an idea to place a picture of all the available wetsuits to the original post? Here is one:





I personally like the blue one best. I believe it also has a small dolphin on it which I find pretty cool.


----------



## Mairen (Jul 13, 2015)

My three favorites are the pink, the white, and the striped. If I had to choose an absolute favorite though, my vote goes to the white one. My character has bright red hair and blue eyes so the neutral colors of that suit help to balance things out a bit.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 13, 2015)

Pink it's really cute


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

Barbara said:


> Maybe it's an idea to place a picture of all the available wetsuits to the original post? Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, doing that now


----------



## Orieii (Jul 13, 2015)

Pink and Black are my favorites


----------



## ams (Jul 13, 2015)

I have white in the game and really like it, but I have to vote striped. It's so cute!


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 13, 2015)

I love my pink wetsuit. Sometimes I don't want to take it off! I also have the white one which is quite nice. I like the design on the black one, but the pink one is my absolute favourite.


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 13, 2015)

I really like the striped one.  It reminds me of a Victorian bathing suit.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 13, 2015)

I know i'm a male, but I actually like the pink one. Mostly because of the Palm Tree.

I also do like the Striped one.


----------



## Mairen (Jul 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I know i'm a male, but I actually like the pink one.




boys are perfectly capable of enjoying the color pink without having to validate anything. don't you worry about anything!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the red and blue suits. My alt. character has the white one. It looks nice, but if makes her butt look big.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 13, 2015)

The white one, I like the crown on it


----------



## Eve (Jul 13, 2015)

I love pink! It's so dang cute! ^_^


----------



## Cou (Jul 13, 2015)

i like the white one but i tend to use the striped ones more often, i think it matches my mayor more?


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 13, 2015)

My favorite wetsuit is the red one, though my mayor uses the blue one since I gave one of my other characters the red one and I didn't feel like getting another one; plus, I like the color blue better than red.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 13, 2015)

i like the striped one. idk how to get it. 
in game i have the black and yellow one.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jul 13, 2015)

PaperCat said:


> i like the striped one. idk how to get it.
> in game i have the black and yellow one.



Pretty sure you get the striped one by going to Club Tortimer and buying it there when it's in stock.

And the striped is my favorite. It's so adorable, just like an old timey swimsuit.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

PaperCat said:


> i like the striped one. idk how to get it.
> in game i have the black and yellow one.



badcrumbs is right, you can only get the striped wetsuit on Club Tortimer. So you can only get it when visiting other islands.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 13, 2015)

Pink!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

I always used the striped one! I've personally never seen all the wetsuits until looking at this thread lol


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm a girly girl at heart so i'm gonna choose pink haha, although the striped one is pretty nice too. ^-^


----------



## feminist (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm surprised at the popularity of the striped! I lov it. It gives me a French New Wave old timey sailor feel


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the pink one~


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 13, 2015)

Why can't we choose more than one choice?

I like the white and the green the best.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the red triped one but I really like the black one .


----------



## piichinu (Jul 14, 2015)

I LIKE THEM ALL I HAVE 5 OF EACH IF YOURE FORCING ME TO PICK I VOTED STRIPED


----------



## Miily (Jul 14, 2015)

striped one  i love it

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw i have an extras wetsuits if anyone need one just send me vm


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 14, 2015)

I like red and orange the best.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 14, 2015)

I like red and white


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the white one.


----------



## Miily (Jul 14, 2015)

the white one are great too


----------



## Danielle (Jul 14, 2015)

My favorite is the red personally but I'm currently rocking the pink one when I go diving.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 14, 2015)

The white one, because it matches with anything.


----------



## Argo (Jul 24, 2018)

My favorite is the white one. I also like the black and striped wet suits too.


----------



## sigh (Jul 24, 2018)

i like four of them the best: striped, blue, red and pink. i usually have my female mayor wearing the pink tho because it goes with her hair, and my male mayor wearing the white, striped or green.


----------



## deuces (Jul 24, 2018)

i love the striped one even if it doesnt always match. i feel like a sailor lmao


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2018)

I don't normally go for pink stuff but I like the look of the pink one on my mayor.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 24, 2018)

I first found the yellow one and i just hoped for a red one. Pretty soon i got used to it and it’s my favorite since.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 24, 2018)

I like the Blue one and the Black one. I like them both equally.

The White wet suit is pretty cool, too.


----------



## Arjh (Aug 16, 2018)

I like the striped one best, reminds me off the old fashioned bathing suits.


----------



## catzrule1990 (Aug 16, 2018)

Definitely pink! It's just so cute :'D


----------



## petaltail (Aug 16, 2018)

i like the striped and the white ones!
i really like the white wetsuit's little crown detail, it's quite cute.


----------



## Marte (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeeeee the striped one!


----------



## Aeikurin (Aug 16, 2018)

I've only ever seen the white, striped, and pink one even when I go on club tortimer wow guess I gotta go try more often. Didn't know there was a even a blue or yellow or red one!

My favorite is probably the white.  Striped and pink are super cute though


----------



## Dorian (Aug 16, 2018)

What a surprise, I chose the striped, lol. It's by far the most popular. It's just too cute.


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 17, 2018)

Stripes are great so I obviously like the striped wet suit the most! Another favorite of mine might be the pink one since it has that little palm tree on it. 
Next I'm going to try and find the white one since it's cool too.


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 17, 2018)

I?m tied between the green and the striped. The green looks more like a wetsuit to me, and I like the design. But the striped is kinda cute, like a onesie. Sometimes I let my character just run around in that around town too.


----------



## Tri (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh, TIL there were more than the black anchor and green ones. The stripes are cute.


----------

